# Yamaha RX V675 Airplay question



## jerremy (Jan 18, 2013)

Can you use airplay on zone 2 for this receiver?

so in other words i want to use pandora on zone 2 via apple airplay on a yamaha rx v675, will this work?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Why couldn't you use airplay on zone 2? You'll have to check your manual to see if you can use a different source on the main zone while using Airplay on zone 2 though. I didn't care to register at Yamaha just to see a manual so you're on your own on this one unless another Yamaha owner chimes in. :T


----------



## jerremy (Jan 18, 2013)

I just wasnt sure if airplay would be considered a digital source. I know that on some devices you cant play digital sources on zone 2.


----------

